# NASTY ODOR REMOVER? MY TRUCK SMELLS



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I THINK IT WAS USED FOR LANDSCAPINMG OR FOR COMPOST. WELL EITHER WAY IT SMELL ALOT AND I TRIED WASING THE INTERIOR AND STILL SMELLS. I TRIED FABREEZE AND IT WORKS FOR LIKE 2 DAYS THEN THE SMELL COMES BACK. IT GETS WORST WHEN IT IS HOT AND THE WINDOWS ARE UP


I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WHAT CAN I USE TO ELIMINATE THE BAD ODOR. IT EVEN SMELLS LIKE BODY ODOR LIKE OLD SWEAT.

THANKS FOR THE REPLIES


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

dang that sucks. usually shampooing everything and bombing the thing with an over abundance of baking soda, air fresheners and spray disinfectant takes care of it. you might need to sniff around and locate the source areas. what kind of truck?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

http://www.wikihow.com/Find-the-Source-of-...d-Odor-in-a-Car

:biggrin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

sorry to be the bare of bad news bro but you need new foams on your seats whasing shampoo all that is all temporary shit but in order to eliminate it you have to put new foam..
when i do upholstery and i remove the material some times it stink to high heaven and even if i put new fabric i can still smell it .

try this bro if you have material not vinyl then remove it from the seat and put it in the washing machine with a bleach safe on colors that would help better than anything..
cause if you have it shampoo then all you are doing is putting water and soap penetrated into the foam and then you will get that wet and odor smell..
good luck bro i hope this helps


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 11 2009, 12:47 AM~14157771
> *sorry to be the bare of bad news bro but you need new foams on your seats whasing shampoo all that is all temporary shit but in order to eliminate it you have to put new foam..
> when i do upholstery and i remove the material some times it stink to high heaven and even if i put new fabric i can still smell it .
> 
> ...


ok cool thanks for the advice. I think some one must have tried to shampoo it before I got it cus it kinda has that smell as well. all mixed together LOL. I feel like throwing up. can that odor be eliminated? the wet musty smell?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Jun 10 2009, 08:02 PM~14154720-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the link. I will try it in the morning. so I will wash the seat covers as suggested and I will try the baking soda ect.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 10 2009, 10:47 PM~14157771
> *sorry to be the bare of bad news bro but you need new foams on your seats whasing shampoo all that is all temporary shit but in order to eliminate it you have to put new foam..
> when i do upholstery and i remove the material some times it stink to high heaven and even if i put new fabric i can still smell it .
> 
> ...


NEW FOAM AND POSSIBLY NEW CARPET...


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

I THINK SOME ONE TOOK A SHIT IN YOUR GLOVE BOX


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 10 2009, 06:26 PM~14154331
> *I THINK IT WAS USED FOR LANDSCAPINMG OR FOR COMPOST. WELL EITHER WAY IT SMELL ALOT AND I TRIED WASING THE INTERIOR AND STILL SMELLS. I TRIED FABREEZE AND IT WORKS FOR LIKE 2 DAYS THEN THE SMELL COMES BACK. IT GETS WORST WHEN IT IS HOT AND THE WINDOWS ARE UP
> I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WHAT CAN I USE TO ELIMINATE THE BAD ODOR. IT EVEN SMELLS LIKE BODY ODOR LIKE OLD SWEAT.
> ...



take a shower cabron or brush your teeth including upper lip. Next you can use deodorant, good shit, not 99cent shit... uhm... other than that, wash the ass crack, fucking baño ruso con la cara limpia y el culo sucio doesn't work at all bro... hahaha j.k. UHm... most likely it'll be the carpet or in the worst case, if its not vinyl, the sweat is probably stuck on the foam... which makes it smell... They have one odor eater they sell at sams club, commercial odorban i believe is the name. Check it out, its really good.

Nice seeing you again amigo...

Nacho :biggrin:


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

meguire has some odor spray crap. when i first got my coupe de ville it smelled like smoke and piss. basically i soked the Interior at nigh lefth the windows open during a hot summer day and let the interior air dry. i did this two times and i got the smell out completly.this migh work for you so try it.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I've had some nasty soaked in smells before, and was able to get them out without even taking the covers off. I mean nasty puke inducing pee soaked into the foam. I dont think many things arent going to soak in worse than someone taking a full pee on your seat and it sittng all weekend before it could be cleaned


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Billy Mays sells it so you know its gonna work :biggrin: 

What Oder


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

my seat has a stench to it from farting a lot


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

SHAMPOO IT... THIS GUY ^^^ STOP FARTING ESE


----------



## dalstunter (Sep 24, 2007)

old topic but trying to help....open a bag of charcoal and leave it in their for a few days, dont know what it is but soaks up any smell you can think of


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

Did you ever get rid of the smell??


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Jun 11 2009, 07:46 PM~14165214
> *I THINK SOME ONE TOOK A SHIT IN YOUR GLOVE BOX
> *





true story....we moved into a townhome complex and there was this spot that our puppy kept pissin' on. Our neighbors were swore to keep it a secret for at least 2 years (whatever the fuck that means). But they waited 2 years to tell us the guy that lived there partied so hard he passed out naked and shit all over the floor :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


So I also will go with the glove box theory based on past experiences :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2009, 05:28 AM~14158280
> *thanks for the link. I will try it in the morning. so I will wash the seat covers as suggested and I will try the baking soda ect.
> *


Do you wipe your butt before sitting down in the seat (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> Do you wipe your butt before sitting down in the seat (no ****) :biggrin:  no I don't you **** why you got to be gay and try to see if my ass is clean :barf: :barf:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Jul 31 2009, 09:18 AM~14636722
> *Did you ever get rid of the smell??
> *


yea I did.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2009, 04:58 PM~14647279
> *no I don't you **** why you got to be gay and try to see if my ass is clean :barf:  :barf:
> *


hey, I was just trying to look out for yah (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 1 2009, 04:06 PM~14647628
> *hey, I was just trying to look out for yah (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 5 2009, 11:05 AM~14681145
> *LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

